# dermatology in hohandeseen



## roxio.ro (May 21, 2014)

Hi all!
Anyone knows of a very good dermatology center + doctor in mohandeseen? The hot weather makes my face skin so dry! Need some kind of treatments if any available here?!
Thx a lot.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I just bought jojoba oil and coconut oil from the pharmacy, they may help, or try Luna emmolient cream, (blue/white tub) cheap but works wonders on my dry elbows and is still ok on my face, applied very thinly.


----------



## Raluk (Jun 12, 2011)

*Masca naturala*



roxio.ro said:


> Hi all!
> Anyone knows of a very good dermatology center + doctor in mohandeseen? The hot weather makes my face skin so dry! Need some kind of treatments if any available here?!
> Thx a lot.


Roxi, I really don't trust much the doctors from here... no offense! 
Try some natural masks for your dry skin, like egg yolk mixt with some honey, milk and some olive oil. Apply on your face, leave it there for 30 min, and then clean with warm water...you will feel much better. 
Big hug from a Romanian girl. (Sa te faci bine!)
:angel:


----------

